# FP-C without a class...



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2016)

can you do it? What resources did you use?


(As an aside, FIRST POST!)


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 18, 2016)

A friend of mine did it with only self-study. I've heard of others doing it too.

The resources are definitely there. I've got the Back to Basics and AceSat books, as well as borrowing the ResQ Shop's videos. Those seem like good preps for the test specifically. I've also hit up YouTube quite a bit for just general knowledge and concepts. I feel like I'm close to prepared, but haven't signed up to test yet. I just got hired for my first flight job, so I should in end up with it shortly (hopefully).


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> can you do it? What resources did you use?
> 
> 
> (As an aside, FIRST POST!)


Absolutely, it can, and has been done.

Would I recommend it? If you have a fairly solid critical care foundation, perhaps. If you were/are like myself, and were a street paramedic with little to no CCP experience prior, probably not.

There are tons of study guides, aids, prep courses that are out there, but a lot of it can be overwhelming if you've got limited experience in the critical care environment.

The prep course I recommend, and one we use at my program, is Orchid Lopez' Back To Basics. It's an EXCELLENT 2 day prep course taught by a very knowledgeable lady who is well versed, and respected by her peers.

She had the easiest ways to show things such as IABP timing, and ABG's.

If you have the time, and cashflow, Creighton's CCP course is top notch, IMO. A 5 month "boot camp" of critical care complete with abstracts to read through, discussion boards, excellent lectures, and another very knowledgeable, and respected instructor by the name of Rick Erickson.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 18, 2016)

I should also mention, if flight isn't your thing, the CCP-C is essentially the same thing, without the flight portion. Both of the courses I mention help with either test.

I've been told the replace flight questions with more med scenarios, and transport safety.

I do know the layout for each test in terms of questions, should be on the IBSC's website.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2016)

This is my current reading.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 18, 2016)

That's her...and her book, haha.

She basically shows you how to dissect the exam in a way to give you the highest possibility at first pass success.

I bought her book before going to the class, studied, and admittedly bombed the modules. 

When I did sit in on the course ir made much more sense to me, and redid the modules until I average ~80-85%. Again, no tricks up my sleeve just a shyte ton of studying.

Good luck to ya, DE. Let us know how you fair!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm still really torn on flight. 

...and too fat. 

But, it seems to be one place where I can actually grow as a medic.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I'm still really torn on flight.
> 
> ...and too fat.
> 
> But, it seems to be one place where I can actually grow as a medic.


Do you have CCP in your neck of the woods?

It seems like getting into ground critical care, and becoming more familiar with vents and how they work (not just "copying and pasting"), drips, meds, pumps, lab values etc. is an invaluable way to see if you (anyone) will like flight.

I think all too often people are drawn to flight medicine for the wrong reasons. After all, it's exactly what you said it is, or at least should be...

...an excellent way to grow as a medic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2016)

We don't have any real CCT here. I do about the most advanced stuff there currently is on the ground. If the local program can't fly, its common that I'll take STEMI patients from the community hospital to the STEMI facility, a vented S/P cardiac arrest or a crashing trauma patient that needs to go to the level 1. 

I'm probably a bit more up to speed on vents than the average medic, having done a zillion* vent transfers in the past. (We carried an LTV1200 on the truck) and we carried a couple of Baxter transport pumps for propofol and other stuff. I am woefully underexposed to IABP and the measurements used. 

I've been studying pretty hard and I think I'm going to start swinging at the practice tests in a few weeks. 

*actual number is significantly less than a zillion.


----------



## Scott33 (Sep 18, 2016)

Here is a thumbnail of the books I used for the FP-C, CCP-C, CTRN, and CFRN. I have never taken a review class, nor have I re-certified by CME. If you read enough of these books, and do enough practice MCQs _with detailed rationales_, you will do well on the exam.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> We don't have any real CCT here. I do about the most advanced stuff there currently is on the ground. If the local program can't fly, its common that I'll take STEMI patients from the community hospital to the STEMI facility, a vented S/P cardiac arrest or a crashing trauma patient that needs to go to the level 1.
> 
> I'm probably a bit more up to speed on vents than the average medic, having done a zillion* vent transfers in the past. (We carried an LTV1200 on the truck) and we carried a couple of Baxter transport pumps for propofol and other stuff. I am woefully underexposed to IABP and the measurements used.
> 
> ...


I'm curious, what kind of vent does/ did SCEMS carry for patients that are RSI-d (DFA)?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2016)

SCEMS had autovent 4000 transport vents. I know, don't say it.

We also had another, smaller, vent that we used with LUCAS CPR. The autovent would constantly alarm due to over pressure when LUCAS CPR was on going and would stack up breaths, and the other vent, which the mfg escapes me, would just keep delivering ventilation, like an old style demand valve.

I've also been gone a few years. This may have changed. SCEMS was/is not shy about changing gear if they find something better.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Sep 19, 2016)

I thought the difficulty of the test was very exaggerated. I used the ACE Sat book and Wingfield's video series. I know plenty of people who did not take any review course of any kind and passed.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 19, 2016)

Fair enough, and I will agree that people made it out to be "super hard". My take is, while yes, anyone can take, and pass it, you still have to put in some study time. For me, perhaps more than others since I lacked the knowledge base, but honestly I took it on a whim ironically enough because one of the CCT medics had said how difficult it was, so naturally I wanted to see for myself what the hoopla was all about.

Now, what gets me is the people who take it lightly, and wonder why they failed. I would have to say that it reminded me of NR in that I had to set my appointment and go through the CBT similar to NR, I had to study my butt off, similar to NR, but the curriculum was different. Turns out, I kinda like critical care.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Sep 19, 2016)

I agree you need to put in some study time, but I guess I was a little underwhelmed. I guess it's just the standard at this point.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Sep 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 3001
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, I work for the company that wrote "Flight Paramedic Certification: A comprehensive study guide" by Kyle Faudree. 

I've also taken the class, and recently passed the test for FP-C. It is a hard class, and a pretty difficult test. But I passed on the first try. The class is definitely the way to go for those of us who don't have experience with some of the things covered on the tests, such as vents, schwann-ganz, IABP's. 

I dont want to be that guy that goes around throwing advertisements as people, so I will just leave the link here for you guys to check out on your own. Feel free to message me with any questions about it. 

http://www.iamed.us/


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 19, 2016)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> Dude, I work for the company that wrote "Flight Paramedic Certification: A comprehensive study guide" by Kyle Faudree.
> 
> I've also taken the class, and recently passed the test for FP-C. It is a hard class, and a pretty difficult test. But I passed on the first try. The class is definitely the way to go for those of us who don't have experience with some of the things covered on the tests, such as vents, schwann-ganz, IABP's.
> 
> ...


_Dude! Right on, brah! _I dig your enthusiasm, Anthony, but perhaps starting off by calling random strangers on the interwebs "dude" isn't the coolest way to go about it.

Cool website, BTW. What are your end goals with the FP-C if I might ask? 

Also, it's "swan-ganz". Not harping on ya or trying to stir the pot, but understand, as a profession we need to try and conduct ourselves professionally, especially on a forum with a section dedicated to upping our professional game, so to speak. Anyhow, good luck with your endeavors what ever they may be


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Sep 19, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> _Dude! Right on, brah! _I dig your enthusiasm, Anthony, but perhaps starting off by calling random strangers on the interwebs "dude" isn't the coolest way to go about it.
> 
> Cool website, BTW. What are your end goals with the FP-C if I might ask?
> 
> Also, it's "swan-ganz". Not harping on ya or trying to stir the pot, but understand, as a profession we need to try and conduct ourselves professionally, especially on a forum with a section dedicated to upping our professional game, so to speak. Anyhow, good luck with your endeavors what ever they may be



Sorry bout that, just a force of habit. I just call everyone dude ever since watching Ninja Turtles as a kid. 

In regards to your question, FP-C is something I had been interested in for a while, but honestly didn't know much about it. However, I dont know if its in my future as a long term projection. I spent 8 years on a box and dont plan on going back to it anytime soon, or maybe ever. I dig teaching, so hopefully that is in the future. I worked as a medic preceptor for a little while and got a taste of teaching. It is actually a lot harder than it looks. But with that in mind, I have a better idea of what it entails.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 30, 2016)

where's the closest place from socal to take attend a cctp or fpc class? is it all distance education?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 30, 2016)

ProbieMedic said:


> where's the closest place from socal to take attend a cctp or fpc class? is it all distance education?


UMBC has a CCEMT-P class in San Diego in January.

IA Med is hosting a FP-C class in July of 2017 in Riverside (sounds like just a review of topics for the FP-C test).


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 30, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> UMBC has a CCEMT-P class in San Diego in January.
> 
> IA Med is hosting a FP-C class in July of 2017 in Riverside (sounds like just a review of topics for the FP-C test).



oh i briefly saw umbc home site i thought they were just east coast based. thanks


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 30, 2016)

ProbieMedic said:


> where's the closest place from socal to take attend a cctp or fpc class? is it all distance education?


PM me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> UMBC has a CCEMT-P class in San Diego in January.
> 
> IA Med is hosting a FP-C class in July of 2017 in Riverside (sounds like just a review of topics for the FP-C test).


I really wasn't impressed by my CCEMTP class through UMBC but I've also heard they're very location dependent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okcritmedic (Oct 2, 2016)

I took my CCEMT-P course about 2 1/2 years ago, in Roswell, NM.  Like every class, I think instructor matters quite a bit.  Mine was taught by a flight medic from Texas named Ken Davis.  I found the class to be very challenging and informative. It was a full two week class.  I took my first practice test before getting my first flight position and scored a 68%.  I feel like I will be fairly confident going into the actual test after my internship at the flight service and additional study.  Still deciding if I will take a review class before I test or not.  I, too, have heard nothing but good things about Orchid's class.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 2, 2016)

okcritmedic said:


> I took my CCEMT-P course about 2 1/2 years ago, in Roswell, NM.  Like every class, I think instructor matters quite a bit.  Mine was taught by a flight medic from Texas named Ken Davis.  I found the class to be very challenging and informative. It was a full two week class.  I took my first practice test before getting my first flight position and scored a 68%.  I feel like I will be fairly confident going into the actual test after my internship at the flight service and additional study.  Still deciding if I will take a review class before I test or not.  I, too, have heard nothing but good things about Orchid's class.


Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about her class.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 4, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I really wasn't impressed by my CCEMTP class through UMBC but I've also heard they're very location dependent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took mine at UMBC in Baltimore, it was death by power point for the most part. However, There was a cadaver lab which was cool and everyone who tested for the FP-C passed first time that I know. I just renewed my CCEMTP, I feel its worth maintaining.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I took mine at UMBC in Baltimore, it was death by power point for the most part. However, There was a cadaver lab which was cool and everyone who tested for the FP-C passed first time that I know. I just renewed my CCEMTP, I feel its worth maintaining.


How does one go about renewing your CCEMTP vs the FP-C?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 4, 2016)

48 hours of critical care CME every 3 years, for ccempt
http://ehspace.umbc.edu/ccemtp/Renewal.php


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> 48 hours of critical care CME every 3 years, for ccempt
> http://ehspace.umbc.edu/ccemtp/Renewal.php


Fair enough. I thought about shooting for my CCEMTP endorsement. Are the CME's interchangeable with the ones for FP-C do you know off hand?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't have an FP-C but from what I can see from the website the hours used for CCEMTP renewal should transfer over for FPC renewal as well. FP-C requires some additional things though https://www.ibscertifications.org/recert/recert-requirements such as 100 hours


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I don't have an FP-C but from what I can see from the website the hours used for CCEMTP renewal should transfer over for FPC renewal as well. FP-C requires some additional things though https://www.ibscertifications.org/recert/recert-requirements such as 100 hours


Oh yes, I have my FP-C. I've been back and forth with the lady in charge of their CE requirements, but have yet to inquire if the two certs/ CE's were able to be type and crossed.

I have 96/100 for my next renewal and Orchids course should yield me well over the minimum required. 

I just wondered if they were interchangeable, which I assumed they were, thanks though.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 4, 2016)

It definitely sounds like they are. CCEMTP is sort of weird because its a certification from the University of Maryland Baltimore County which basically states you had some kind of beginners training in critical care transport. The University itself is the certification body as opposed to an accrediting licencing organization or governmental entity. Regardless, it still seems to pull weight from some employers in my experience.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 4, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I really wasn't impressed by my CCEMTP class through UMBC but I've also heard they're very location dependent.



It really is highly location dependent. Some places have great instructors who have a lot of experience in critical care and manage to put on a really decent program despite the outdated material and death-by-powerpoint format. Other places have folks who've never worked in critical care read the slides to you and answer every question with a war story.



VentMonkey said:


> Fair enough. I thought about shooting for my CCEMTP endorsement. Are the CME's interchangeable with the ones for FP-C do you know off hand?



You seem to be a level where IMHO, you probably wouldn't get enough out of it to be worth your time and money. Unless perhaps you took it at a place that was known to put on an exceptional program. It's 80 hours of powerpoint slides covering basic critical care stuff......

I was always able to renew my FP-C and CCEMPT (and my CFRN and CCRN) with the same exact CEU's. In fact, IIRC, the FP-C renewal accepted a fresh CCEMTP recertification as complete fulfillment of the FP-C recent requirements. The last time I did this was probably 6 or so years ago, so that certainly may have changed.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

Remi said:


> You seem to be a level where IMHO, you probably wouldn't get enough out of it to be worth your time and money. Unless perhaps you took it at a place that was known to put on an exceptional program. It's 80 hours of powerpoint slides covering basic critical care stuff......
> 
> I was always able to renew my FP-C and CCEMPT (and my CFRN and CCRN) with the same exact CEU's. In fact, IIRC, the FP-C renewal accepted a fresh CCEMTP recertification as complete fulfillment of the FP-C recent requirements. The last time I did this was probably 6 or so years ago, so that certainly may have changed.


Thanks, @Remi. Yeah I was a actually inquiring because I contemplated taking it for my next go round of FP-C CE's. I have enough con-ed now to recert which doesn't even expire for a couple of years.

I like to stay ahead of things, and (fingers crossed) hope by doing so it allows me enough room for other courses, and/ or my bachelors.

I know many on here advocate for just studying up and retaking the exam itself. While my method's obviously more costly, I just don't feel I would get the same "bang for my buck" so to speak. The added endorsement would just be a bonus.

I really do enjoy the advanced certification requirements CAMTS holds us to in all seriousness, though many aren't a fan of the IBSC/ FP-C propaganda, which I get.

Plus, if you don't use it, well you know the adage. I figure it wouldn't hurt to sit through one of these courses in a couple of years even if mainly as a refresher and network with some like minded folk.

Again, I appreciate the compliment and input.


----------



## Alan L Serve (Oct 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I should also mention, if flight isn't your thing, the CCP-C is essentially the same thing, without the flight portion.


I'm amazed that the Soviet Union had no flight-worthy helicopters.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

Alan L Serve said:


> I'm amazed that the Soviet Union had no flight-worthy helicopters.


----------



## Kenneth Young (Oct 7, 2016)

Find the ResQ Shop's videos, they are a great additional resource. During an actual hybrid class my classmates and myself used the videos to prepare for the tests more than the class material.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 9, 2016)

I am considering taking my CFRN soon without a class. I feel fairly well prepared from my orientation and the content is still fresh in my mind. Our orientation test was basically an old CFRN/FPC exam. I already have CCRN and CMC.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 9, 2016)

Chase said:


> I am considering taking my CFRN soon without a class. I feel fairly well prepared from my orientation and the content is still fresh in my mind. Our orientation test was basically an old CFRN/FPC exam. I already have CCRN and CMC.


You'll have no problem. CCRN is harder.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 9, 2016)

It sounds as though CAMTS may be requiring all RN's affiliated with them through their programs to be in possession of either/ or their CFRN/ CTRN certification soon enough.


----------



## FLMedic311 (Nov 21, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> can you do it? What resources did you use?
> 
> 
> (As an aside, FIRST POST!)



I would never say that it cannot be done, I definitely could not have.  I needed to have some hands on to help me with bringing it all together.  I would recommend University of Florida CCP course.  I you can't do the 3 month live course they have an online course and then you only have to show up for I think it was 5 days of practical.  But you get your hands on every piece of equipment you can imagine!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 23, 2016)

I watched the ResQ shop videos for about two weeks and used The Comprehensive Study Guide. 
Passed first try at the FP-C; no prior CCT experience, no practice tests, no nonsense. 

If you want it bad enough you can do it. Additionally, anyone can pass a test. That does not necessarily mean you'll be cut out for flight medicine.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 23, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Additionally, anyone can pass a test. That does not necessarily mean you'll be cut out for flight medicine.



And, with all due respect for current and would- be FP-C's, this is exactly why the credential carries so little weight with me.

There are just too many people who have it these days but have never proven themselves in the environment. So what, then, does it even mean?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

Remi said:


> And, with all due respect for current and would- be FP-C's, this is exactly why the credential carries so little weight with me.
> 
> There are just too many people who have it these days but have never proven themselves in the environment. So what, then, does it even mean?


It means you can stand in a long line along with others to make yourself "stick out" to the big players in the HEMS game?

I agree that it carries no weight by itself to have the cert, which is why I got tired of sitting on my hands with it and gladly took a ground job, started learning what it was that was actually applicable about both the certification, and the job itself. 

If you are the type as I had mentioned above that just wants it to make yourself competitive and not actually learn what in facr critical care medicine entails, then to me you're of the same vein of the "I'll get my p card so that I can get into 'X' fire department, and _only _to get into the fire department".


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> It means you can stand in a long line along with others to make yourself "stick out" to the big players in the HEMS game?
> 
> I agree that it carries no weight by itself to have the cert, which is why I got tired of sitting on my hands with it and gladly took a ground job, started learning what it was that was actually applicable about both the certification, and the job itself.
> 
> If you are the type as I had mentioned above that just wants it to make yourself competitive and not actually learn what in facr critical care medicine entails, then to me you're of the same vein of the "I'll get my p card so that I can get into 'X' fire department, and _only _to get into the fire department".


I understand that it's become an entry level merit badge for those who want to get into HEMS. I just think that is a shame, since it isn't what the credential was initially intended to be, and since it objectively cheapens the credential. Its rise in popularity also ironically parallels an overall decrease in experience levels needed to get into HEMS.

Again, I don't mean any disrespect to anyone. I know folks work hard for it and are just doing what they need to do to get where they want to be in their career, which God knows I've done plenty of myself. But I was there when the credential was initially developed, and what it looks like today is nothing like what it was intended for.

Remi, CFP# 121 (2002)


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

So then @Remi what is it that's changed from the time you were credentialed, and how would _you _propose any "would be" flight paramedic, or nurse go about pursuing their goal in a manner that's both earned, and respected in the eyes of the experienced provider in this particular line of work?

I completely understand you weren't knocking anyone's dream, or aspirations for what it's worth, I'm just genuinely curious...for the sake of dialogue.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 23, 2016)

My company requires an advanced cert within 6 months of hire and are strongly encouraging CFRN/FPC. Also, the only ones they give a stipen for. 

In my opinion, get a specifically certification that is relevant to your experience and expertise (I.e. CCRN or CEN) when applying for jobs and then take the CFRN when you are in a flight position.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

Chase said:


> My company requires an advanced cert within 6 months of hire and are strongly encouraging CFRN/FPC. Also, the only ones they give a stipen for.
> 
> In my opinion, get a specifically certification that is relevant to your experience and expertise (I.e. CCRN or CEN) when applying for jobs and then take the CFRN when you are in a flight position.


Yes, but what say you about _paramedics_ that want to pursue a career in flight medicine?

Should they wait to get hired to get their specialty cert, arguably making it easier for them to get glossed over in the hiring process?

What would be the "ideal" amount of experience for a paramedic aside from "3 years of 911 experience"? Should there be aside from that and perhaps a bachelors in a related field?

I guess my point is it's arguably more difficult for paramedics who have been paramedics to stick out when there are folks willing to take pay cuts who are well experienced RN/ paramedics with vast amounts of time on be it street, ED, ICU or any combination of the three. 

I get it is for good reasons, and in fact part of the draw for me to pursue this aspect of EMS, and get my FP-C was how it exposed me to higher than average standards beyond what I had learned in paramedic school. I dig being around lots of smart folks, and picking their brains. I like that I am now held to that same standard even if at times I still very much feel out of my comfort zone.

By no means do I take away from these folks hard earned work, time, and education, I'm simply pointing out the reality of what it is for the "average paramedic", and one of the reasons perhaps so many almost have to pursue a seemingly watered down certification.

Just some food for thought...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 23, 2016)

There are still only under 6000 people that are FP-C holders worldwide; it is not just a US certification. That is far less than the number of CCT credentials... In the US alone. The number of ALS prehospital providers in the US (Nationally Registered or State Certified) and world wide is also a pretty large number. (Especially since most US fire departments require ALS credentials to be a firefighter, the number has probably doubled or tripled what would have been its normal evolution).

So in actuality, it is still a very small percentage of providers that hold the FP-C. Atop that, not every flight medic even has it. I'd guess no more than 3-5% worldwide. Purely an estimate.

My point is that since Remi is one of the originals he would know best what it was intended to be (I agree it should not be another dumb badge card). However, with the evolution of HEMS and Air Medical Services being what it is today... More or less ubiquitous, how would you have liked to see the FP-C evolve with the industry? We've come along way from #121. I am in the 5000s. It is still a challenging test, a weeder test for sure, but again with enough preparation anyone can pass. Even a day one paramedic. It is certainly now widely considered "a badge of honor" among our EMS colleagues, but that is not why I obtained it.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 23, 2016)

Actually it appears there are less CCEMPT credentials issued by the board.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

I will be the first to admit I took it on a whim and at the time that I did, I had all but given up being a flight paramedic.

I was pretty tired of "911" and really wanted to know what the hoopla was. I agree it is something anyone can pass and take. That being said regardless of whether you do "free" online tutorials, prep courses, or both, you have to study your *** off to take it and be successful.

It definitely isn't for someone to take lightly particularly for those with no firsthand critical care experience. 

The common ground to me is having the self motivation to prepare for success with it regardless of your previous experience, what you choose to do after you pass it is up to you. 

What separates those _deserving _of calling themselves flight paramedics in my opinion is what you do with the certification and it's knowledge that (if you so choose) it can impart.

I'm not a fan of it being seen as a "badge of honor" by others in EMS because, to me it does nothing but make it yet another merit badge in the eyes of many, perhaps not all. 

I am glad it seems to at least set some form of standardization in regards to _critical care paramedicine_.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 24, 2016)

Right, it is a critical care certification.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Right, it is a critical care certification.


And that there is something I feel should be emphasized to _any _ "would be" flight paramedic.

We are but one arm of critical care prehospital care, as is ground, and FW ops.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> So then @Remi what is it that's changed from the time you were credentialed, and how would _you _propose any "would be" flight paramedic, or nurse go about pursuing their goal in a manner that's both earned, and respected in the eyes of the experienced provider in this particular line of work?
> 
> I completely understand you weren't knocking anyone's dream, or aspirations for what it's worth, I'm just genuinely curious...for the sake of dialogue.



What changed was that originally, only experienced flight paramedics took the exam. So if someone had "FP-C" behind their name, you knew they were the real deal. As soon as you started seeing "certified flight paramedics" who actually weren't flight paramedics at all however, the credential became less meaningful because then it told you nothing about the person's background.

It isn't just the FP-C; the same exact thing is true of most of these alphabet soup exams. CEN, CFRN, same exact thing. These boards are certifying people in fields that they don't have any practical experience or even any formal training in. The only one I can think of off the top of my dead that isn't like that is the CCRN, which does require both experience and structured training in critical care and consequently, I think it is the most respected and rewarded of all these certifications.

When a brand new paramedic with no critical care training or experience can possess the same credential as someone who has been doing HEMS and CCT for years and practicing at a very high level, then what does that credential tell you about the folks who hold it? Nothing at all, beyond the fact that they both passed the same 1.5 hour long written exam. That's it.

I understand that it's basically become the entry-level credential for paramedics who want to get into CCT and HEMS, or is at least heading that way. I also understand that paramedics who want to advance and set themselves apart have few other options. So I certainly get why people with no HEMS experience are taking the exam, and I don't hold it against anyone. I just think it would carry much more weight if there were a little more to earning the credential.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

Remi said:


> What changed was that originally, only experienced flight paramedics took the exam. So if someone had "FP-C" behind their name, you knew they were the real deal. As soon as you started seeing "certified flight paramedics" who actually weren't flight paramedics at all however, the credential became less meaningful because then it told you nothing about the person's background.
> 
> It isn't just the FP-C; the same exact thing is true of most of these alphabet soup exams. CEN, CFRN, same exact thing. These boards are certifying people in fields that they don't have any practical experience or even any formal training in. The only one I can think of off the top of my dead that isn't like that is the CCRN, which does require both experience and structured training in critical care and consequently, I think it is the most respected and rewarded of all these certifications.
> 
> ...


I can't really argue one bit, and pretty much agree. I am not totally convinced that the IBSC and CAMTS don't have their own agenda.

I can agree that it is kind of rubbish when a 15 year paramedic and a 1 year paramedic can take the same exam with the same results; I get how it devalues such a certification process, I personally, just want to learn as much as I can from what's been layed out in front of me now...before I can no longer do this except for from behind a desk.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Nov 24, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> *I personally, just want to learn as much as I can from what's been layed out in front of me now...before I can no longer do this except for from behind a desk.*



And I think that's the case for pretty much everyone who takes it. It's smart, driven people who are taking this exam just because they want to learn and advance themselves. That's what keeps it meaning _something_.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 24, 2016)

Sounds like what ACLS used to be...


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 24, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Sounds like what ACLS used to be...


I certainly hope it doesn't go the way of the ACLS/ PALS/ PHTLS cards, though perhaps to some it already has.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 24, 2016)

Remi said:


> It isn't just the FP-C; the same exact thing is true of most of these alphabet soup exams. CEN, CFRN, same exact thing. These boards are certifying people in fields that they don't have any practical experience or even any formal training in. The only one I can think of off the top of my dead that isn't like that is the CCRN, which does require both experience and structured training in critical care and consequently, I think it is the most respected and rewarded of all these certifications.



I agree, I feel like the CCRN still retains some merit since ideally a percentage of applicants are vetted and 1750hrs of critical care experience is required. I always found it odd you can take the CEN with no ER experience and the CFRN with no flight. I wish CFRN was like CMC (Cardiac Medicine Certifed) certification. You are required to obtain your CCRN first and then take a sub-specialty exam (with separate requirements). But I am a certification junkie - PCCN, CCRN-CMC


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 4, 2016)

Remi said:


> What changed was that originally, only experienced flight paramedics took the exam. So if someone had "FP-C" behind their name, you knew they were the real deal. As soon as you started seeing "certified flight paramedics" who actually weren't flight paramedics at all however, the credential became less meaningful because then it told you nothing about the person's background.
> 
> It isn't just the FP-C; the same exact thing is true of most of these alphabet soup exams. CEN, CFRN, same exact thing. These boards are certifying people in fields that they don't have any practical experience or even any formal training in. The only one I can think of off the top of my dead that isn't like that is the CCRN, which does require both experience and structured training in critical care and consequently, I think it is the most respected and rewarded of all these certifications.
> 
> ...



Totally agree, and if my employer allowed it I would drop my FP-C because of this. I dropped my CCEMT-P for the same reasons. I have gotten to the point where the only creds I carry are what my employer requires and reimburses for.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 21, 2016)

Just got access to the ResQ shop's review course so I will be starting on that over the next few days. Plan on taking the CFRN after that. Anyone else take the course?


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 21, 2016)

Chase said:


> Just got access to the ResQ shop's review course so I will be starting on that over the next few days. Plan on taking the CFRN after that. Anyone else take the course?



Have buddies who have used Will's videos and claimed they are excellent. I have to do my FP-C renewal before March


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2016)

I also just started using them. alobg with Back to Basics, the ACE SAT and the FP-C Comprehensive study guide.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 25, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> I also just started using them. alobg with Back to Basics, the ACE SAT and the FP-C Comprehensive study guide.



You will be fine man. I am scheduling my recert/retest for Jan. 2017 and just planning to wing it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 25, 2016)

I still stand by Orchid's book, I just couldn't get into the Will Wingfield one. 

I think if you've been doing it for some time, and/ or see your fair share of calls pertinent to most scenarios that you're presented with during these exams, winging it probably works.

This isn't meant to be discouraging, but then again I am still fairly new to the environment.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 25, 2016)

I do NOT feel like I could even remotely think about winging it.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 29, 2016)

Just took and passed the CFRN. I would highly recommend the Wingfield course, the information was excellent.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 29, 2016)

Chase said:


> Just took and passed the CFRN. I would highly recommend the Wingfield course, the information was excellent.


congrats !


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 26, 2017)

Talking with our on coming crew this morning made me realize, perhaps some of those interested in critical care or flight don't know exactly where to begin when it comes to getting their foot in the door, studying for these exams, and not to mention the ever so important networking.

So here are a few of the big names in critical care conferences. There are tons others that are out there that are also helpful. I just remember being overwhelmed, and intimidated in the beginning as well. Good luck to any, and all interested...

https://www.ampa.org/

http://aams.org/education-meetings/

http://www.emsworldexpo.com/critical-care

http://astna.org/?page=CCTMC


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 25, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> can you do it? What resources did you use?
> 
> 
> (As an aside, FIRST POST!)




I watched the ACE Prep videos and took notes on all of the reported feedback items (yellow and red).  I also skimmed over Kyle Faudree's Flight Paramedic Certification A comprehensive Study Guide.  I did not take a course.  Passed first try.  If anyone wants a copy of my typed notes or a link to the guide shoot me an email and i'll send you a link to both.  A class is not necessary if you look over this material and feel comfortable with it.  I wouldn't recommend wasting your money on testing, if you are fresh out of school with no experience.


----------



## floridamed224 (May 5, 2017)

Scott33 said:


> Here is a thumbnail of the books I used for the FP-C, CCP-C, CTRN, and CFRN. I have never taken a review class, nor have I re-certified by CME. If you read enough of these books, and do enough practice MCQs _with detailed rationales_, you will do well on the exam.
> 
> View attachment 3002



Which of these books do you recommend for studying for the CCP-C exam?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 5, 2017)

floridamed224 said:


> Which of these books do you recommend for studying for the CCP-C exam?


_Back To Basics_ by Orchid Lopez.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 5, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> _Back To Basics_ by Orchid Lopez.


Kyle Faudree's FPC A Comprehensive Review.  If I was to redo it for the first time that is all i would use.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 5, 2017)

Take aways from this thread. 

1. Spend lots of money


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott33 (May 6, 2017)

floridamed224 said:


> Which of these books do you recommend for studying for the CCP-C exam?





VentMonkey said:


> _Back To Basics_ by Orchid Lopez.



Yes, and the ACE SAT.


----------



## VentMonkey (May 6, 2017)

Scott33 said:


> Yes, and the ACE SAT.


TBCH, I'm not a big fan of Wingfield's book. Between BTB, Creighton's course, and my OTJ critical care training it's piecing together fairly well. I tried the ACE SAT book, and just could not get into his methodologies, but to be fair my head was filled to the brim with stuff I had just reviewed at/ with Creighton.

Going back and forth between Orchid's, and Wingfield's books isn't something that _I personally_ would advocate for without a good grasp of critical care field, and/ or in-hospital knowledge.


----------



## GMCmedic (May 11, 2017)

Thanks to a member here and one of the flight medics at our HEMS service I have enough PDF copies and videos to keep me going for a long time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CANMAN (May 13, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I do NOT feel like I could even remotely think about winging it.



You take the test yet? I just recerted by exam two days ago. Crammed for about an hour before the test and 30 minutes the night prior and had no trouble passing it for the 3rd recert time.... Each time I tell myself "I will never do that again and I am going to do a better job at tracking my CE's", then 4 years comes along and I am at the testing computer again lol.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 14, 2017)

No.  Keep putting it off. I get nervous before I sign up and say,"I'll do it next week".


----------



## CANMAN (May 18, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> No.  Keep putting it off. I get nervous before I sign up and say,"I'll do it next week".



Pull the trigger man, you'll be fine!


----------



## RESQGUY (May 22, 2017)

I just got ahold of the RESQshop videos and have Will's book as well. I also have Kyle's review guide. What's everyones take on the Flight Bridge ED products ?


----------



## VentMonkey (May 23, 2017)

RESQGUY said:


> What's everyones take on the Flight Bridge ED products ?


I like Eric's stuff. His vent book is a solid source for most prehospital clinicians, IMO. His podcasts are generally decent as well, and got a thumbs up rating from me.

I'd gladly refer his podcasts to any, and all who are interested. He is very much into staying ahead of, and/ or into "cutting edge" stuff, but generally gives the standard "follow your protocols" waiver.


----------



## BMedic (May 18, 2018)

I did  the ACE-Prep course online and a couple others. I like to study, so I study a lot.. While working towards my  FP-C and CCP-C I was working in a CCT role and also already taken all the AP/ Biology classes in college which was a huge help...I was averaging 10-15 hours of studying a week.


----------

